# Dämpfer Slayer70 BJ 2005



## Mexxle (4. Mai 2007)

Servus Jungs.
Ich habe einen Slayer70 von Bj 2005.

Bin Super zufrieden mit dem Rad, eine Transalp hat es auch schon mitgemacht.
Nur, da ich in letzter Zeit wieder viel geraden Schotter und Radwege fahre, wollte ich meinen Dämpfer, Fox Float RP3 gegen einen mit LockOut tauschen.

Gut zum Händler, haben geschaut, den RP3 gibts in 165mm,190mm..
Ausgebaut und wir haben beide gesagt, der 190mm ist es.
Also hat mein Händler nen RockShox Ario 2.2. mit Lock Out bestellt, und dann kam das böse Erwachen beim Einbau.
Der Dämpfer ist zu lang und schlägt somit immer am Sitzrohr an.

Nach längerem nachforschen ist man darauf gekommen, dass es wohl eine geänderte Version auf 185mm ist.
Leider gibt es auf dem Markt kaum Anbieter die Dämpfer mit 185mm anbieten, und die noch LockOut haben.. also ich hab keinen gefunden..

Hersteller die 185mm Längen anbieten sind:
- 5th Element (der wohl dauernd kaputt sei)
- DNM (kenn icn net)

Weiss da jemand von euch noch ne Abhilfe.

Danke

Mexx


----------



## Ronja (6. Mai 2007)

Hi, das Problem ist bekannt, Lösung: keine bislang, lies mal weiter unten den thread über OLD Slayer 185mm auf 190mm, dann weißte alles. Leider kann ich das mit dem Verlinken nicht, Sorry! Gruß Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexxle (6. Mai 2007)

Danke Ronja.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es schon einen solchen Umfangreichen Beitrag gibt!

MFG

Mexx


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2007)

Sprech doch mal mit Herrn Bauer von Toxoholics.
Ich denke er kann das Propedal vielleicht ausbauen?

Fahre noch den alten Float RL, bin froh damit.

Andreas


----------

